# Leslie Desmond



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you are fortunate. should be interesting. Leslie puts very little out on the internet, so hard to know much about her unless you have clinicked with her. best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If she is a really good clinician, she will find something to offer you in a way you can find it useful.

I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

She is my trainer's trainer--- she has clinics for trainers only--- and he says she's the best. Don't expect too much entertainment. . . and please let us know how it went!


----------

